# Breastfeeding and consuming alcohol is tacky?



## mamacassafrass (Dec 31, 2009)

A female friend made this comment to me last weekend at a bonfire party at my home when I went for a Smirnoff drink. She didnt want to hand me the bottle from the fridge because she thought it would contaminate my milk. I quoted her some Jack Newman and said its cool..last week my boyfriend and I were eating out Mexican and the waiter brought out free tequila shots so I slammed mine while nursing...what the heck...it was free. Anyway she said ok maybe your milk is ok but thats just tacky!!!!







Do you think so? If not, what is a comeback for that? Incidently this same friend tried to cover up my baby with a blanket saying she was cold. HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Ignore it. I mean maybe if you're constantly sloshed or something (in that case, carrying the baby seems at least dangerous irregardless of alcohol in breastmilk), but otherwise people will think what they will. Just ignore it.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I probably wouldn't drink a shot with a baby latched on, that just feels..... weird to me. But I would have a drink while nursing.
And no, I don't think breastfeeding and drinking in tandem is "tacky."


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, if it is I'm tacky too. My first post-partum beverage was a margarita consumed in my favorite mexican restaurant, while nursing my 6 week-old. I didn't notice anyone looking at me funny, though one drink made me happy enough that I may not have noticed.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Of course it's not tacky.

I think your friend now knows, thanks to our info, that drinking won't hurt your milk, but there's a leftover feeling of it being forbidden, so she labeled it tacky.


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 26, 2007)

I definitely get weird looks when I nurse dd while enjoying a wine or beer in public (and sometimes at large family gatherings.) Although, I get looks anyway because my dd is 26 months, and way beyond the proper nursing age in most peoples' minds. I try to ignore it because I know I'm doing what's best for my daughter and I know a drink or two isn't a big deal.

KristyDi got it right - I think your friend still wanted to express some sort of negative feeling about it, so she called it tacky. (Which trying to cover your baby while you're nursing is, as well!)


----------



## Detcb (Jun 15, 2010)

I was at a festival last weekend. The babe had fallen asleep in the wrap, but it looked like she was nursing. I was drinking a beer and some guy commented sarcastically, "nice parenting."







I wasn't the one who heard him or I would have retorted


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a friend who only kept nursing for as long as she did because she did the research and found that it was safe to have a glass of wine with dinner and breastfeed (some days at the same time!) I wish these myths would go away!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

No, it's not tacky. Only a small percentage of the alcohol (what is it, like 3%?) goes into your milk. So unless you're getting smashed on a regular basis, it's not affecting your baby, so why would it be tacky? There's nothing wrong with nursing mothers enjoying a drink or two.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Not tacky at all. In fact, if you're trying to minimize the amount of alcohol your baby is getting, drinking while you're nursing is the best way to do it. That way you have a chunk of time for your body to metabolize it before you have to nurse again. Your milk has the same alcohol percentage as your blood so if you're ok to drive, you're ok to nurse.


----------



## blessedmama59 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am just curious, is it really safe to drink while bfing?? I have gotten mixed replies and I would really like to know the truth. We love our red wine here, and anytime I have a glass I do feel a bit guilty. I even bought those strips that test your milk, and they turn after only one glass or one beer!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think the Mommy Wars and judging other mothers is pretty tacky, but I probably wouldn't say that unless I was ready to end the friendship.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I guess Im tacky too.

Does this friend of yours have any children? Sounds like a Mama who may not have breastfed. Or maybe she did and shes just jealous that she didnt enjoy alcohol while she was nursing.

Now, I need to know more about this Mexican restaurant that gives away tequila. Maybe they have one here in Kentucky?


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedmama59* 
I am just curious, is it really safe to drink while bfing?? I have gotten mixed replies and I would really like to know the truth. We love our red wine here, and anytime I have a glass I do feel a bit guilty. I even bought those strips that test your milk, and they turn after only one glass or one beer!

Yes! http://www.kellymom.com/health/lifestyle/alcohol.html


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Doing shots is tacky no matter what. Especially free shots. Any time you can describe your drinking as "slamming" that's tacky.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Of course it's not tacky.

I think your friend now knows, thanks to our info, that drinking won't hurt your milk, *but there's a leftover feeling of it being forbidden*, so she labeled it tacky.

I think this is right. I had an old breastfeeding book from the 70s and it recommended having a beer before nursing because it helped the milk let down as it relaxed mom.

So I guess some time during the 70s or 80s it was looked on as dangerous and I don't think a lot of people know the current evidence.

OTOH, I kind of agree with rhiandmoi a bit, but I really don't drink too much.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi* 
Doing shots is tacky no matter what. Especially free shots. Any time you can describe your drinking as "slamming" that's tacky.


Hey, now.







I'm about to be tacky, then. I was just thinking about having a shot of rum - which, was free, as my bro gave us two handles leftover from his wedding reception. I gave up soda, so sadly no rum 'n cokes for me.

(I'm not breastfeeding, though - but I have no problem with drinking while nursing... besides the risk of spilling it on baby







kidding! I mean, before or after a nursing session).


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with being tacky. I mean as long as you're not at a bkack tie dinner or something. It's Friday, cut loose.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I've been flamed on MDC before when I made cultural comparisons, so I preface this with: I am American, I love America, I miss my native country and don't think Europe is better.

I live in Germany and I can say there are lots of cultural differences, especially in the attitudes towards alcohol in general, and also breastfeeding. Here nobody would think twice of a BFing mama enjoying a drink or two. In fact, after the birth of my son my milk did not come in at first due to blood loss during the birth. Several of the midwives and nurses at the hospital recommended drinking some champagne. So DH went out and got some and we'd sit and have a couple glasses each evening right there in our hospital room. Whether or not it worked I'm not sure (my milk did start coming in the next day though), but it relaxed me and helped me stop worrying about it.

...and it still helps me relax after a long hard baby day (we have a colicky baby so yeah, I def. need a drink sometimes







). No biggie.
Sorry your friend was being a jerk.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

they did a "what would you do" taping on this very topic! i was a bit shocked at what total strangers did when faced with a BF'ing mother and a beer. they were not kind to her!

i think its fine. its the lack of education and having BF'ing being out of the norm in this country (if your in the US that is)!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Better to drink while nursing than 20 minutes later, right? I mean it's not as if there is a direct pipeline from your stomach to your boob. Besides, I think they say about 1/100 of what you drink will be what your baby drinks. So if I'm drinking a shot, my baby is having just a couple of drops if she nurses when the drink is in full effect in my milk. (Which I think is about 20-30 minutes later.)

Seeing as how my parents rubbed my gums with brandy every day while I was teething, and many tinctures and medicines we don't think twice about giving our kids have alcohol in them, I'm not going to stress myself out about drinking while BF. I do try to limit it to 2, however, since I think sloshed baby carrying is a health hazard for all involved.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi* 
Doing shots is tacky no matter what. Especially free shots. Any time you can describe your drinking as "slamming" that's tacky.

Doing shots isn't tacky. Being judgy about it is.


----------



## Nicole915 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had a few eyebrows raised my way when having a glass of wine while nursing. Here is the thing, though... these people actually care enough to be concerned, and don't have the same information you have. There has been such a strong push in the US to educate the public about how bad drinking while pregnant can be, I suspect that some might just extrapolate that public service announcement to breastfeeding. Use it as an opportunity to teach them something interesting and useful.

I simply talked about the alcohol level in the milk being the same as in the blood. If you're a 140lb woman, and have one drink the amount of alcohol in your milk is .07%, liquor is around 30%. That seemed to put it into perspective for them.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

No, it's not tacky, but yes I think your friend just has some left-over feelings about it even after you explained why a drink or two while BFing is totally fine.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i am soooooooo tacky.
i think, too, sometimes people forget for just how long some people breastfeed. i mean, if we go to 2 years old (and then some) we're supposed to not enjoy alcohol for all that time plus 9 months? seriously?
this tacky mama doesn't think so. we love beer. (i don't get wasted, certainly, but it is certainly not inappropriate to imbibe as you wish...)
sweaters from the eighties are tacky, not good mamas!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think the Mommy Wars and judging other mothers is pretty tacky, but I probably wouldn't say that unless I was ready to end the friendship.



















if it is, then i am VERY tacky. lol


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P.J.* 
I've been flamed on MDC before when I made cultural comparisons, so I preface this with: I am American, I love America, I miss my native country and don't think Europe is better.

I live in Germany and I can say there are lots of cultural differences, especially in the attitudes towards alcohol in general, and also breastfeeding. Here nobody would think twice of a BFing mama enjoying a drink or two. In fact, after the birth of my son my milk did not come in at first due to blood loss during the birth. Several of the midwives and nurses at the hospital recommended drinking some champagne. So DH went out and got some and we'd sit and have a couple glasses each evening right there in our hospital room. Whether or not it worked I'm not sure (my milk did start coming in the next day though), but it relaxed me and helped me stop worrying about it.

...and it still helps me relax after a long hard baby day (we have a colicky baby so yeah, I def. need a drink sometimes







). No biggie.
Sorry your friend was being a jerk.










I live abroad too. I totally agree with your statement. Not all European countries have this attitude, but then again not all Eu countries have great breastfeeding records either.

That said, having a drink or 2 every now and then is not bad for you, breastfeeding or not. Getting wasted regularly is bad for you, breastfeeding or not. There is actually only a small percentage of alcohol that gets into your milk and it fades over time, just like the alcohol in your blood. So enjoy. Sorry your friend was tacky.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

When I breastfed my first, I wouldnt drink alchol.
For my second I would nurse him, have the drink, then pump and dump.
For my third I will have a drink when ever I want and not worry about it.
If I was to have another I would surely need to be drinking ALL the time lol.
Really though, I find that my whacky hormones when Im nursing make me not want to have more than half a drink anyway. On the weekend I think I want one and can never finish it. I just want to eat really bad junk food. Nothing else gives me a buzz.


----------



## Amy0417 (May 12, 2010)

Hi Mama- I don't think it's tacky at all. You are entitled to a drink. I think if your friend educated herself on the consumption of alcohol and breastfeeding she would react different. I could see how someone would be shocked to see a mother taking a shot while bfing because that's not something you see all the time. But "tacky"...no. I wish some people would keep their words to themselves.

FYI I would not judge you at all for taking that tequila shot...







I need to know what restaurant this was haha!


----------



## Amy0417 (May 12, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Doing shots isn't tacky. Being judgy about it is.


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

My experience is different. the mom I knew heard that one drink was ok while pg. so she drank a bottle. She was told breastfeeding and nursing was ok. so she drank all day most days. when the baby was put on formula it finally stopped crying all DAY.

This woman I am taking about was diagnoised with FAS about 6 months ago. And she doesn't comprhend the one drink once in a while. Now she has given this to both of her children. and I mean really she didn't get it. one drink is not drinking a bottle??? but this is just my expreince.
and from this I think to my self, if no one knows how much alcohol is safe then why do it?


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

If it's tacky, sign me right up. And all my friends. And my sister.

Especially if it's GOOD beer. Bonus points for homebrew.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
My experience is different. the mom I knew heard that one drink was ok while pg. so she drank a bottle. She was told breastfeeding and nursing was ok. so she drank all day most days. when the baby was put on formula it finally stopped crying all DAY.

This woman I am taking about was diagnoised with FAS about 6 months ago. And she doesn't comprhend the one drink once in a while. Now she has given this to both of her children. and I mean really she didn't get it. one drink is not drinking a bottle??? but this is just my expreince.
and from this I think to my self, if no one knows how much alcohol is safe then why do it?


Well, this woman sounds like an alcoholic. It's not really fair to compare her to someone who enjoys a drink or two from time to time while breastfeeding. It's not even a fair comparison to a pregnant lady who has a glass of wine once a month, or a few sips of beer from time to time. I have never seen any research that proves that FAS is possible from anything other than alcoholism and/or binge drinking. And I have never heard of it as a result of drinking only while nursing (and abstaining while pregnant).

Another confusion some people seem to have is that drinking=drunkenness. That's simply not true for many people, most of the time.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm super tacky then. I almost always nurse DS (and did the same with DD) while I have my drink at a restaurant. It accomplishes two things - first, baby is nursing before the drink hits my system; and second, baby nurses before my food arrives so that I can use both hands to eat.

It is the most relaxing part of the week for me - baby in one hand, glass of wine or a good microbrew in the other. Reminds me that I can be a grown up AND a mommy at the same time.


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

So I shouldn't beat myself up about having a glass of wine or two with dinner and then nusing DD after/during? Because I've been convincing myself her poop smells like alcohol in the AM.... this can't be right?


----------



## suddenlyamama (Mar 6, 2010)

this a fantastic thread.

i agree, tacky is as tacky does. Tell her to look the other way. Or to relax and have a drink.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Ya, I was just at a Labor Day get together and everyone in the room was offered a drink. It was obvious I was skipped.









I ended up pouring myself a drink (raspberry vodka w/ lemonaid) after a friend said I'd need to pump and dump. I'd give them correct info if they cared to really know more...but they don't.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
My experience is different. the mom I knew heard that one drink was ok while pg. so she drank a bottle. She was told breastfeeding and nursing was ok. so she drank all day most days. when the baby was put on formula it finally stopped crying all DAY.

This woman I am taking about was diagnoised with FAS about 6 months ago. And she doesn't comprhend the one drink once in a while. Now she has given this to both of her children. and I mean really she didn't get it. one drink is not drinking a bottle??? but this is just my expreince.
and from this I think to my self, if no one knows how much alcohol is safe then why do it?

Just because there are a few people out there who don't understand moderation, that doesn't mean the other 99% of us can't figure it out. I'm sorry for this woman's baby, but this story doesn't affect my being ok with having a drink or two while breastfeeding.


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Well, this woman sounds like an alcoholic. It's not really fair to compare her to someone who enjoys a drink or two from time to time while breastfeeding. It's not even a fair comparison to a pregnant lady who has a glass of wine once a month, or a few sips of beer from time to time. I have never seen any research that proves that FAS is possible from anything other than alcoholism and/or binge drinking. And I have never heard of it as a result of drinking only while nursing (and abstaining while pregnant).

Another confusion some people seem to have is that drinking=drunkenness. That's simply not true for many people, most of the time.

i agree with you.
I am, personally not going to drink while pg or nursing because no one can tell me how much is safe. I don't want to take that chance. so I don't. that is my opinion, and that story is a real eye opener, to me and many others that I know.


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quinalla* 
Just because there are a few people out there who don't understand moderation, that doesn't mean the other 99% of us can't figure it out. I'm sorry for this woman's baby, but this story doesn't affect my being ok with having a drink or two while breastfeeding.

i am sure that in the population it's higher than 1% that are alcholics. But yes I understand what you are saying. Its just not something I would do.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Count me into the tacky club.

We pretty much always have a glass of wine with dinner. Just like PP, I try to nurse baby while I have most of my wine before I eat.... I only need one hand for the glass, baby's quiet so I can catch up with DH (well, over the 6 & 4 year-olds!), and then I can put baby in his high-chair already satisfied and he'll be happy playing with some bits from our dinner while I eat with two hands.

I'm less OK with a cocktail, but this is because I'm no longer in the habit of drinking the stronger stuff so my body doesn't process it as well any more. My blood-alcohol level goes up further and faster if I have a scotch or a mixed drink, so I only do that very occasionally and I try to nurse the baby just before.

Also keep in mind that as your baby grows bigger, the already tiny amounts of alcohol that he gets via BM are affecting him less because his organs are maturing and processing such things better, plus he weighs more.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
My experience is different. the mom I knew heard that one drink was ok while pg. so she drank a bottle. She was told breastfeeding and nursing was ok. so she drank all day most days. when the baby was put on formula it finally stopped crying all DAY.

This woman I am taking about was diagnoised with FAS about 6 months ago. And she doesn't comprhend the one drink once in a while. Now she has given this to both of her children. and I mean really she didn't get it. one drink is not drinking a bottle??? but this is just my expreince.
and from this I think to my self, *if no one knows how much alcohol is safe then why do it?*

Re: The bold.

Respectfully do we really have to stop doing everything that _might_ potentially maybe be bad for our babies so that we can nurse them? Do we really have to sacrifice every single thing that we enjoy to be mothers? There are things we simply cannot do because we are aware that they are absolutely bad for our children and we sacrifice these things happily but we can't do this with every single thing or we'd be living in un-petroleum silicone bubbles consuming nothing but distilled water organic quinoa.


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Re: The bold.

Respectfully do we really have to stop doing everything that _might_ potentially maybe be bad for our babies so that we can nurse them? Do we really have to sacrifice every single thing that we enjoy to be mothers? There are things we simply cannot do because we are aware that they are absolutely bad for our children and we sacrifice these things happily but we can't do this with every single thing or we'd be living in un-petroleum silicone bubbles consuming nothing but distilled water organic quinoa.

you can have your opinion, and I have mine.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
you can have your opinion, and I have mine.

And both opinions are welcome to be represented on the boards.







Just a friendly reminder that these conversations often end up heated-- which is fine-- and cross over into UAVs-- which is not fine. Let's try to keep this one civil, please.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the friend was the tacky one for saying what she said. Having a drink of alcohol from time to time is not going to affect your baby.

I do find it really interesting how most of the people on here are so careful at avoiding eating or drinking too much sugar, preservatives, and all kind of other things they don't want to get into their milk while breastfeeding, but get so much on the defensive when people mention they shouldn't drink alcohol.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I think drinking while pregnant is tacky. Drinking WHILE nursing is also tacky, (for fear of spilling some on babies head







) Drinking while lactating is not tacky. Going out for a beer or two (or even three) is what normal people do. Getting poo faced then running in to the nursery and smothering your baby with your breast because you pass out is very tacky. I think the age of the baby come into play too.

I think when "those people" say something to a mom they know is nursing have their minds on those cases of mom who harm their babies from bad parenting related to alcohol.

The appropriate response to nosy Nancy at the bonfire would be a rude hand gesture.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
you can have your opinion, and I have mine.

Again with respect it really wasn't an opinion but a question.

I do think that if we are going to encourage more mothers to breastfeed we need to not make it seem so restrictive because honestly it doesn't always have to be. i do know more than one mother who choose not to BF because they didn't want to be so tied down and they wanted to be able to have a drink without guilt if they wanted to.

We are aware that we don't have to pump and dump if we want to have a drink or two. We know that the concentration of alcohol in our blood is the same in our milk. So knowing that why would we tell women that they absolutely cannot imbibe while nursing?

i do understand the need to be conservative here. There are plenty who will see "mild to moderate" and think "Yay! Bender!" but they're not the majority.

Personally i didn't drink while pregnant because i'm not comfortable doing so. i did have the occasional drink while nursing because i felt like i could control the amount of alcohol my child was getting by timing my nursing sessions to coincide with my consumption of alcohol. i'm personally comfortable with that.

i don't mean to turn this into something heated. i'm certainly not angry nor offended.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll just say that the lactation consultants at the hospital actually recommended I drink beer to increase my supply. This was with 1 week old twins.







:


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I had a third of a beer the night of DD's 3rd day on earth. I was wired to the moon from the labour and not able to rest and i knew i NEEDED sleep. My wired-ness was spilling into anxiety attacks (which if you knew me you would know is unspeakably out of character) and the insomnia was making it worse. So i had some beer, got a good sleep and felt much much better. Since then i've occasionally had half a beer (raspberry beer is LUSH) if i've felt like it, maybe twice, so i might have had just over a beer since she was born (16weeks ago).

I think that moderation is key. I don't have half a beer to be pure, it's just that i drink so infrequently that a whole beer makes me tipsy, and i don't want to be tipsy and looking after the baby.


----------



## Shana R (Jan 11, 2008)

Within reason, of course, there is absolutely nothing wrong with having a glass of wine, a beer, or even a cocktail while breastfeeding... if you are comfortable with it yourself. After my homebirth, my midwife recommended to me to have a beer or two every night to help bring in my milk and keep my milk supply up.

DH and I go out for dinner fairly often. I didn't drink at all when pregnant, beyond a few sips here and there, but I do have a beer or glass of wine (or even two! oh my!) while lactating, and I see no problem with it. However, I have received some odd looks if I drink alcohol WHILE breastfeeding. Just like all the other odd looks you might get while NIP, I shrug it off, and sometimes even look them straight in the eye and smile.

If you aren't comfortable with drinking a little wine or beer while breastfeeding, then you don't have to do it. There is no pressure! But there is nothing wrong with it, either.


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
I think the friend was the tacky one for saying what she said. Having a drink of alcohol from time to time is not going to affect your baby.

I do find it really interesting how most of the people on here are so careful at avoiding eating or drinking too much sugar, preservatives, and all kind of other things they don't want to get into their milk while breastfeeding, but get so much on the defensive when people mention they shouldn't drink alcohol.

I think there are many of us here who are aware, and intentional about limiting our consumption of sugar, preservatives, etc. because we recognize that in excess they are detrimental to our health. Most of us probably do indulge in moderation... like with alcohol. It is another enjoyable substance that isn't especially beneficial, but as adults we should be able to partake without comment from others. The difference is our society has completely accepted incorporating these other potentially harmful substances (sugar etc) into our diets in amounts that could be considered bingeing. No one here is condoning bingeing on alcohol.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
I think the friend was the tacky one for saying what she said. Having a drink of alcohol from time to time is not going to affect your baby.

I do find it really interesting how most of the people on here are so careful at avoiding eating or drinking too much sugar, preservatives, and all kind of other things they don't want to get into their milk while breastfeeding, but get so much on the defensive when people mention they shouldn't drink alcohol.

I think one important difference is that frequently, when women choose not to breastfeed, the belief that they are not "allowed" to drink while doing so is a factor in that descision. So, as breastfeeding advocates, I do think it is important to dispell that myth.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
I think one important difference is that frequently, when women choose not to breastfeed, the belief that they are not "allowed" to drink while doing so is a factor in that descision. So, as breastfeeding advocates, I do think it is important to dispell that myth.

I believe that is the point. I also agree with the pp who said that we are adults and choose to monitor "extra fun foods" as competent people.


----------



## taffyapple (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
i agree with you.
I am, personally not going to drink while pg or nursing because no one can tell me how much is safe. I don't want to take that chance. so I don't. that is my opinion, and that story is a real eye opener, to me and many others that I know.


I totally agree.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

It is safe to drink while breastfeeding. The amount of alcohol in there is minute and has not been shown to affect baby. It's not even a percent of what your blood alcohol is.

Join us at the lactivist lushes tribe.

Quote:

I do find it really interesting how most of the people on here are so careful at avoiding eating or drinking too much sugar, preservatives, and all kind of other things they don't want to get into their milk while breastfeeding, but get so much on the defensive when people mention they shouldn't drink alcohol.
Well, alcohol has health benefits that Pop Tarts just don't. I mean, in moderation, obviously. I am not at all in favor of drunkenness. That said, I do drink organic wine. Some things, like certain pesticides, pass through breastmilk in larger quantities than other things.


----------

